# This one's so big he needs 2 ice chests. LOL



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

lol them 31's/29.5's ( not sure which they are) look small


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i think they are 29.5 since it looks to be a 12in rim


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks WIDE either way! lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a purpose built machine there. darn big


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

WoW..


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

sure is wide


----------



## Jaycob22 (May 4, 2009)

Its got the fish excited in the water :117835:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I wasn't sure if it was fish or someone throwing rocks.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

they think its godzilla prolly ha


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Depends on what you ride mostly walker. That same guy has a Razor with a 10" as well I belive. Saw him post that video on HL. A guy I know has that same 10" Catvos and getting on it is like climbing into my Bronco. If I went that big I would have to have the race raked though. Chads bike rides wheeles like mad with the standard 10" but he does have a FCP high comp build in it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

how often does he brake stuff....


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

somehthin was poppin wen he was in reverse at the beginning?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

He's running 31 skinnys and hasn't had any trouble with the gorilla axles or Catvos lift.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Thats huge. I would worry about axle heat but if he keeps it in the water and mud then I am sure its fine.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That's crazy! What goes through people's minds when they buy those big lifts....lol


----------



## Jaycob22 (May 4, 2009)

You got me on that one...:haha:


----------

